# First Shots Of 2012



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello eveyrone,
Today I made my first video this year. I've experienced already, that my aerial shooting is perfect! I hit a bottle cap mid-air on the first attempt! Here it is:




Thanks for watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Thanks for the video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Great shooting!
Love your little graphic additions to your video as well.

Lithuania looks surprisingly like the US from that angle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i liked the side angle


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Aras.... you're baaaaaack!
Excellent shooting, looks like the ArrowShot fits you perfectly.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool video, nice shooting. Good editing too


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Great video, I like the oops! nice ariel shooting .I hope your planing on making more videos.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! I will be doing more videos for sure!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Aras.... you're baaaaaack!
> Excellent shooting, looks like the ArrowShot fits you perfectly.


Sure it does, I don't know why, but it aims at the flying bottle caps itself.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good vid, nice ss, it looks like your having fun


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the video. Great shooting!


----------

